# Are there any Reptiles or Amphibians that are good with fish?



## Kris95 (Oct 1, 2012)

I've always liked the idea of having a semi aquatic animal with fish.
I would love to have my tank partially land and the rest water, but I know nothing about that kind of stuff. So, are there any reptiles or amphibians I can keep with fish? I like odd critters, so anything out of the ordinary is highly appreciated!
Besides ADF's.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know of any that wont eat fish...


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

If you pick the right fish and correct water, you could have an axolotl. It has to be all water. However I would not recommend it because it has gills that attract nipping fish. The axolotl would also eat small fish. If you want a large all species tank pick the axolotl but do a lot of research.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have always wanted to have half land half water kind of tank, although never have really gotten around to it. The safest thing I can think of are fire belly toads. They are semi aquatic. Not turtle should be housed with a fish (or the fish is doomed,) and believe it or not but most frogs will eat fish (depending on their size.) So fire bellies do not get too large and are pretty easy to acquire, so I would go with that. However I would do research on fire belly toads before purchaseing one.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

you could do half water and half land and get mudskipper fish


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Aquatic newts, leopard frogs, axolotl, and many species of tree frogs. I have personally raised 2 Diamondback Terrapins from hatchling to adult, and they both ( one male, one female ) refuse to even eat the feeder fish I would buy for them. I have a tank that houses a Diamondback Terrapin, a mudskipper, a fire bellied newt morph, and a grip load of guppies. They all have lived in harmony for years. The only thing that eats the fish is the mudskipper, he eats the guppy fry.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

I had a newt tank with fish in it, Guppies the newts would sometimes eat a few guppies but they would reproduce fast enough that the population would so rebound, seemed like every time I counted there was a different number of guppies in the tank. Larger fish that are to big for the newts to eat were always safe. I had goldfish in with them to but they would get to big for the amount of water in the tank 6 or 7 inches of water wasn't enough when the goldfish got bigger I would have to remove them. Oregon newts are friendlier than fire newts those are the two most common in pet stores. You now have me wanting to do another newt tank now! LOL


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

LOL I was looking at axolotl pictures and laughing because they look like something out of a sponge bob square pants cartoon! LOL


----------



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

You could do a half land, half ocean hermit crab tank 
It would be like a small beach. XD

Anyway, I thought I read somewhere that you could have... African dwarf frogs with other fish? Although, I have also read that you should never keep african dwarf frogs with fish, so...

Which strangely reminds me of this giant marbled bull frog that I saved from my dogs last year. He was so cool...


----------



## Fishgazer (Oct 29, 2012)

I am always surprised when people write that turtles will eat aquarium fish because mine never did. But then again I kept mine well-fed with insects and turtle pellets, so they never showed any serious interest in consuming my fish--just an occasional half-hearted chase here and there, but they were never anywhere near close to catching them. I used to always keep a turtle tank with cories, barbs and tetras. I had baby map turtles and sliders, keeping no more than 2 in a 75 gallon with my fish, and releasing them all back into the wild once they were 3 inches or so. For a few years I kept one spotted turtle with my fish. (They reach 5-6 inches.) I aways kept a piece of floating wood in there for them to rest on. I'd definitely stick with only fast fish though. And the waste is a lot greater, so there's more maintenance and filtration involved, which is one reason why I no longer have water turtles. But they sure were cute to watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

Might depend of the species of turtle. I used to have red ear sliders and they devoured every fish I put in the tank


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

African dwarf frogs just make sure they get food they are blind-ish, and smell out their food, sinking pellets for them would be find as well with blood worms as apart of their diet


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I have heard of people doing pauladariums with tree frogs or anoles on the 'land'. They will not bother your fish. If you want semi-aquatic, get mudskippers or newts.


----------

